# Support Request Template



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

Please use this form. Help us to help you.

*URL you're accessing:* Copy and paste from your address bar the URL you were trying to go to where you got the error or experienced the problem. Too many folks say something like, "I was in the Selmer forum area and ...." Yeah. And we've got two Selmer areas.

DO NOT include the stuff that says "sid=" if you see it in the URL.

*Exact error message/Problem:* Again, cut and paste.

*Exactly what steps you took to get the error:* A good example is, "When I was in Forum Problem Reports (http://forum.saxontheweb.net/forumdisplay.php?f=74), I clicked on the link at the top of the page that says 'Sax on the Web' and then my computer exploded."

*Browser you're using and the encryption level:* Go to Help > About ... or go to the Apple Menu and choose About ... to tell. If it doesn't say what the encryption level is, that's fine.

*Operating System and Service Pack (if applicable):* For the sake of an example: MacOS 10.3.8.

*Hardware you're using*: Only really needed if you can't access the Forum at all. For the sake of an example, Dell C610. Pentium M III. 1ghz.

I will be creating a somewhat comprehensive list of things you can try to fix some common problems in a few and then I'll post a link here.


----------



## AndyG9 (Feb 9, 2009)

Joined a few days ago but still unable to make a single post. I've looked in your newby sections but I don't get what I'm supposed to do. I already reported this problem a few days ago to somebody, I've no idea how I did it! But I had no reply. I posted in what I thought was the correct place but realise this is my own message box. It has a big question mark beside it, so I guess thats wrong. 
I notice other new members join and then 2 minutes later they're posting away like a pro.............HOW?
thanks from AndyG9


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

AndyG9 said:


> Joined a few days ago but still unable to make a single post...


You've just made a post now 

The spam filter might explain why you were having difficulty posting - As a precaution against spam, every newly registered members must get his 1st post approved by a moderator - Once we know that you're a real person and not some post bot, the rest of your posts will automatically be approved - Sometimes the mods are busy or not online at the time you post so that might take a bit of time before your 1st post is showing but usually we're pretty quick at approving posts.

This said, there are also certain words that might trigger the spam filter or if you make a post containing certain types of URLs - Again, these posts will not show and must be manually approved by a Mod.

If you are having trouble and need assistance, the best way is to send a Private Message to one of the *SOTW Forum Staff* members -- You may do so by clicking on the Staff meber's name to access his profile. Then in the profile, click on send message and select "Send Private message"

At last, if say by accident you submitted the same post twice, we appreciate that you report it to us using the report post feature by clicking on the icon that looks like this --> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/images/buttons/report.gif Fill-out the form & click send


----------

